# Do they favor other Havanese?



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

A neighbor has a standard poodle that is 6 mos. old. She described his blissful reaction to seeing another standard poodle his same color at the dog park. She said that though he plays well with other dogs, she had never seen him that excited before. It had me wondering if perhaps they do recognize "kin". Chi Chi has not seen another Havanese since leaving her littermates. I am curious enough to try to make that happen if she would enjoy it.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

I have read others comment that Havanese do seem to love meeting other Havanese. Cassie had a playdate with a half brother (4 years older) a few months ago and she was very, very excited. She dropped to play position immediately, rolled around, sniffed butt, did dog things much faster than she has with other new, smaller dog friends. 

Maybe we were just "seeing things" but it seemed like she really, really liked seeing another Havanese. I wish I could find her a Havavese play group!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

there is evidence that shows dogs are able to recognize their own species , but not much science showing they differentiate their own breed.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> there is evidence that shows dogs are able to recognize their own species , but not much science showing they differentiate their own breed.


There may not be much science, but there sure is a lot of anecdotal evidence. I see it in my own dogs, and I've been told it by many owners of other breeds as well as a number of trainers. Not just Havanese, but lots of breeds.

Kodi is friendly with any friendly dogs, but he doesn't play hard with dogs other than Havanese. Panda likes everyone, but she's still a pretty young puppy. Pixel only likes other Havanese.


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

I don't know of any other Havanese close to me but I did notice something tonight. While we were outside a neighbor came by with a 7 week old Dachshund puppy that she got today. We were both holding the dogs but Raffi was so calm. He is usually very excited to meet another dog but he was quiet and gentle. It was as if he knew it was only a baby who was in a new situation.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

that's what is commonly known as small dog syndrome. They like their own size more readily.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

davetgabby said:


> that's what is commonly known as small dog syndrome. They like their own size more readily.


Both of ours far prefer big dogs to other toy breeds. Mario has an affinity for larger terriers (his two best buds are a Wheaten and an Airedale) and Nino is a Golden guy (our breeder has two, and he gravitates to them at class). Big dogs are a lot more popular in our area, so that could play into it. Never seen a Hav preference from either of them though.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie prefers small dogs but can hang with well mannered big dogs, except she's reticent around Goldens, Labs, and Boxers as she's been bitten by them. She's lucky that she has a bunch of Havanese friends in the area and her BFFs are a Miniature Schnauzer and a Portuguese Podengo Pequeno.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I had Willow at the groomer once and the groomer happened to have another havanese there as well as several other small dogs. If the dogs all get along, she lets them all interact with each other. Well, Willow loves to play with other dogs but she immediately went to the havanese for play rather than any of the other breeds. I don't know if it means she recognize her breed or not, but it kind of seemed like it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> that's what is commonly known as small dog syndrome. They like their own size more readily.


I'm not talking about just dogs the same size. I'm saying that mine (well, two of them anyway... it's too early to tell with Panda) SPECIFICALLY prefer Havanese over other breeds, even when they are the same approximate size.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KarMar said:


> Both of ours far prefer big dogs to other toy breeds. Mario has an affinity for larger terriers (his two best buds are a Wheaten and an Airedale) and Nino is a Golden guy (our breeder has two, and he gravitates to them at class). Big dogs are a lot more popular in our area, so that could play into it. Never seen a Hav preference from either of them though.


Kodi has specific large dogs, that he knows well, that he absolutely adores. But I'm talking about meeting strange dogs for the first time. And, yeah, I wouldn't count Nino for the same reason I don't count Panda. They are too young to have made their minds up yet.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MarinaGirl said:


> Emmie prefers small dogs but can hang with well mannered big dogs, except she's reticent around Goldens, Labs, and Boxers as she's been bitten by them. She's lucky that she has a bunch of Havanese friends in the area and her BFFs are a Miniature Schnauzer and a Portuguese Podengo Pequeno.


Kodi is hesitant with Boxers and Labs until he gets to know them well and trust them, because so many of them slap with their front feet in play. He really HATES that, and stays well out of their way until he's sure they are going to keep those big horny feet on the ground!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

There are quite a few different sized dogs at the park in the evening. Scout likes the other dogs owners more than the dogs. He tries his hardest to be petted by everyone. He isn't interested in playing except following Truffles around. Truffles will go after the big doggies, but likes to play hard with dogs her size. My husband calls her the little pipsqueak. 😊


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

krandall said:


> Kodi has specific large dogs, that he knows well, that he absolutely adores. But I'm talking about meeting strange dogs for the first time. And, yeah, I wouldn't count Nino for the same reason I don't count Panda. They are too young to have made their minds up yet.


Mario tends to gravitate toward large dogs _in general_, his 2 favorites just happen to be terriers. Unlike many dogs here, his only bad dog experiences were with an absolute terror of a Shih Tzu, so that could have something to do with it. There aren't a ton of Havs in MN (best kept secret ), so I don't know how he'd react to another (aside from Nino, who is just a pest).


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

KarMar said:


> Mario tends to gravitate toward large dogs _in general_, his 2 favorites just happen to be terriers. Unlike many dogs here, his only bad dog experiences were with an absolute terror of a Shih Tzu, so that could have something to do with it. There aren't a ton of Havs in MN (best kept secret ), so I don't know how he'd react to another (aside from Nino, who is just a pest).


KarMar, I am dealing with a broken foot now and can't walk, but maybe once I'm bipedal again, we could meet up and let our furkids play together. The dog park under St Paul's High Bridge has a great small dog area.


----------



## Boogs (Feb 12, 2016)

There is another Hav at Boogie's daycare but he doesnt play with it much, he actually gets along better with a Scottie and two Shih Tzus.

I think some dogs get along better with the same breed because they have similar playing styles, energy levels, and physical abilities - for example my parents' Border Collie loves to play with other Border Collies because they are the only ones who can keep up with her! Similarly my sister's mastiff likes to play with other breeds that grab and "hold" with their mouths like pit bulls.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Boogs said:


> There is another Hav at Boogie's daycare but he doesnt play with it much, he actually gets along better with a Scottie and two Shih Tzus.
> 
> I think some dogs get along better with the same breed because they have similar playing styles, energy levels, and physical abilities - for example my parents' Border Collie loves to play with other Border Collies because they are the only ones who can keep up with her! Similarly my sister's mastiff likes to play with other breeds that grab and "hold" with their mouths like pit bulls.


I'm sure you're right that play style has a lot to do with it. Most Havanese I know LOVE to race and run around with each other, but aren't big on rough-and tumble wrestling type play, except, in some cases, with other dogs they know REALLY well.


----------



## RonniB (Jan 21, 2016)

I've found this topic rather interesting. Melo isn't a fan of other dogs at all. He barks and carries on to the point that he practically stands on his hind feet. When we went to the breeders to meet Thor, Melo never once barked. We were really shocked. He's never allowed another dog to get close to him. With the Havs at the breeders, he was completely at ease.


----------



## njsmommy (Apr 19, 2016)

We also live in the Minneapolis area (Wayzata), and I would love to meet up for a play date, as well! We started off at a playgroup for puppies under 16 weeks, but the other puppies were labs, German shepherds and a leonberger. Jango would pop out for a few minutes to join in the fun but usually became the object of the chase and spent much of the time carching a rest under the chairs. A few weeks ago we started participating in a small dog playgroup on Saturday mornings, and it seems to be a little more his speed. His favorite buddy there is a Shi-Chon, who is just about Jango's size.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

njsmommy said:


> We also live in the Minneapolis area (Wayzata), and I would love to meet up for a play date, as well! We started off at a playgroup for puppies under 16 weeks, but the other puppies were labs, German shepherds and a leonberger. Jango would pop out for a few minutes to join in the fun but usually became the object of the chase and spent much of the time carching a rest under the chairs. A few weeks ago we started participating in a small dog playgroup on Saturday mornings, and it seems to be a little more his speed. His favorite buddy there is a Shi-Chon, who is just about Jango's size.


Ditto the chasing thing. Our trainer groups the puppies according to size for playtime but the large dogs always break away to chase Chi-Chi! Even when she is behind the partition. Funny thing is she has come to prefer them. This week she ignored the little pup she was supposed to play with and kept running to the fence to engage the bigger pups.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> but aren't big on rough-and tumble wrestling type play,


I guess I hafta plead guilty two dis won! I luv restling match no matter what siz udder doggie. If day cum at mi hi, I submarine an go fur dare ankles. If day cum lo at mi, a jump on top an pancake dem. > Butt doggie tag is fun two. Dem we run at each udder head on at RLH speed an play destruction derby.

Mi faborite playmate is CoCo a Habanese from Boulder, CO. We like de same games. She a little bit younger dan mi, butt she is about a pound heavier dan mi. :wink2:

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------

